
(Bad) Experiences with the Strapi CMS - zauberware
https://www.zauberware.com/en/articles/2019/experiences-with-the-strapi-cms/
======
craftoman
Nah, I found Strapi the most flexible, easy to use and well documented CMS out
there. The problem is that it's still under heavy development and if you ship
it without using Docker then you'll probably break it cause it's still
fragile. Don't blame it, just containerize it and be careful with your
actions.

